# Re:What is going on??



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

This is clearly worrying you so I suggest that you get onto the clinic immediately and get their re-assurance.
Erratic bleeding is often a side effect of the drugs you have been given.

Hope this helps!

Peter



deborah said:


> Hi Peter,
> I wonder if you could answer a question for me regarding bleeding? I had ICSI in October, E/C was 25th October E/T was 28th. On the 6th Nov I started to bleed and continued bleeding for about week. hey presto, I am bleeding again now ( not much, sorry to be so graphic!) what is going on the clinic told me that I may not have a period in December but didn't mention that I could bleed well before then. should I call the clinic?? should I be worried
> Many thanks for your time Peter,
> Deborah


----------

